# WHat do you think of this stuff? Serious Mass from ON



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

Hi,

I like the sound of this stuff at 1250 cals per serving it could really help me achieve my 4500 cal per day intake. Not as good as whole food sure but better than nothing! Has anyone tried it?

Regards

SD

*Serious Mass* supplies you with the tools you need to pack on the pounds and develop the physique you've always wanted. Each serving of Serious Mass contains 1250 serious calories derived primarily from protein sparing complex carbohydrates and a high quality protein blend consisting of Whey Protein Concentrate, Calcium Caseinate, and Egg albumen. Creating Monohydrate, Glutamine, Chline and Inositol have been added to optimize each strength training workout while a complete vitamin and mineral profile insures your body gets the balanced nutrition it needs.

*Supplement Facts*

Serving Size: 337g (2 Heaping Scoops)

Package Size: 12 lb

Amount Per Serving: % Daily Value

Calories 1250

Calories from Fat 40

Total Fat 4.5 g 7%*

Saturated Fat 3 g 15%*

Cholesterol 75 mg 25%*

Total Carbohydrate 252 g 84%*

Sugars 40 g

Protein 50 g 100%*

Vitamin C 60 mg 100%*

Vitamin D 200 I.U. 50%*

Vitamin E 30 I.U. 100%*

Thiamin 5 mg 330%*

Riboflavin 5 mg 290%*

Niacin 50 mg 250%*

Vitamin B6 5 mg 250%*

Folic Acid 400 mcg 100%*

Vitamin B12 20 mcg 330%*

Biotin 300 mcg 100%*

Pantothenic Acid 100 mg 1000%*

Calcium 730 mg 70%*

Iron 6 mg 35%*

Phosphorus 350 mg 35%*

Iodine 75 mcg 50%*

Magnesium 186 mg 45%*

Zinc 30 mg 200%*

Selenium 200 mcg 290%*

Copper 1 mg 50%*

Manganese 10 mg 500%*

Chromium 600 mcg 500%*

Molybdenum 150 mcg 200%*

Sodium 600 mg 25%*

Potassium 1230 mg 35%*

Choline 250 mg

Inositol 250 mg

PABA 5 mg

Creatine Monohydrate 1 g

L-Glutamine 500 mg

* Percent Daily Values are based on a 2,000 calorie diet.

Ingredients:

Complex Carbohydrates, Proprietary Protein Blend (Whey Protein Concentrate, Calcium Caseinate, Egg Albumen, L-Glutamine), Artificial Flavor, Serious Mass Vitamin & Mineral Blend (Potassium Phosphate, Choline Bitartrate, Magnesium Aspartate, Beta Carotene, Inositol, d-Calcium Pantothenate, Zinc Citrate, Ascorbic Acid, Boron Amino Acid Chelate, Niacinamide, Manganese Glycinate, Kelp, d-alpha Tocopherol Succinate, Ferrous Fumarate, Copper Gluconate, Thiamin Mononitrate, Riboflavin, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Para-Aminobenzoic Acid, Chromium Picolinate, Selenium Glycinate, Molybdenum Glycinate, Vitamin D3, Folic Acid, Biotin, Cyanocobalamin), Medium Chain Triglycerides, Creatine Monohydrate, Acesulfame Potassium. (Vanilla shown. Slight variations may occur among flavours.)

*Directions*

Take 3 servings daily

Oh yeh and it's only £31 for 12lb of the stuff. NOt sure I like the term complex carbs on the food label, ok so what complex carbs did they use??? Bet it's just Maltodextrin.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Sounds like alot of calories for one sitting, some of that is bound to turn to fat.

Not only that the ratio's are off. The % of carbs to fat to protein is off. Too many carbs there and not enough fat.


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

40g of sugar 

And I concur - I bet the other 210g of carbs is just maltodextrin.

Make your own weight gainer using raw oats and protein powder 

I also agree with the above - that 1250 is WAY too much to be taking in one go if your TOTAL daily amount is 4500.


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

i agree that 1200 calories is a little much, the body cant digest it all, maybe half the serving and throw some protein powder in it?


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

Hmmm,

Ok guys will avoid it I think.

Like the idea of oats in a shake so will try that instead! Hope it blends ok : )

Regards

SD


----------



## John (Jun 5, 2004)

i was in town yesterday buying some protien, and was thinking about getting some weight gain aswell but couldnt decide on what to get, glad i didnt  , can you tell me a little more about the oats and protien mix please ive not heard of that before?, so amounts and what else goes in, cheers mate


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

Put oats in my morning protein, with whole milk, they blended really well!

MY goodness I think I am converted 

THx all

SD


----------



## Mr T (Apr 4, 2003)

i like the new reflex weigt gainer made with activated barley, its tastes lovely..


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

john33 said:


> i was in town yesterday buying some protien, and was thinking about getting some weight gain aswell but couldnt decide on what to get, glad i didnt  , can you tell me a little more about the oats and protien mix please ive not heard of that before?, so amounts and what else goes in, cheers mate


Sure - just throw protein and oats in a blender with water and blend for about 30 seconds. Simple and does the job!

If you prefer, you can mix it up in milk instead of water.

You could use whey as the protein source, but I use USN's Pure Protein which is a blend of different types of protein (whey, casein, soy etc).


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

SportDr said:


> Put oats in my morning protein, with whole milk, they blended really well!
> 
> MY goodness I think I am converted
> 
> ...


Glad to hear that mate! Everyone should give blended oats a try


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

I will say one thing only guys

please please please please dont fall into the protein powder trap!!!!

You will spend££££££ or $$$$$$ getting no where

use protein supps pre and post workout only, eat food the rest of the time

if you cant eat much or work is tough to eat all the time then make your own shakes

raw eggs, cream, milkshake powder or sweetener for the low carb high fat club

tuna, yoghurt, fruit, squash if you want carbs

cottage cheese, yoghurt, fruit, honey if you want all 3 nutrients

add oats also if you want

It is limitless to what one can do with a blender....add a little protein powder for taste, or if it makes you feel better

food is the only way....trust me....i have learned this over years.....dont believe the hype!!!!!! (chuck d)


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Beautifal Jimmy.

Nice post. I agree with everything but this: "tuna, yoghurt, fruit, squash if you want carbs"

Must be a typo on the TUNA! 

But yes whole foods are way better. They can control everything from your body's PH to your vitamins, to going anabolic, to even blocking estrogen naturally.


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

we all know the tuna thing works, dont be so narrow minded


----------



## Cookie (Sep 14, 2009)

Mate if your after just upping your bodyweight then a simple protein powder will do and add some peanut butter and some ice cream blend and stick it in a thermos flask that has been left to chill in the freezer overnight and just sip throughout the day.

Simple easy and cheap.


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

Protein, ice cream and peanut butter, sounds great! If Jimmys Tuna smoothie doesn't give me food poisoning I will try that too 

Wow all these new recipes and they taste so much better than my powders!!

Thx all

SD


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

I know which one will taste better

I also know which one will make you fat LOL


----------



## Cookie (Sep 14, 2009)

Forgot to mention try to use an ice cream that has a high fat content or add a few spoons of whipping cream to the mix as this will slowdown the action of the sugar hitting your system too fast and make it a low GI carb,an old mike mentzer trick


----------

